

Security Flaws in Universal Plug and Play: Unplug, Don't Play. - elasticdog
https://community.rapid7.com/docs/DOC-2150

======
elasticdog
Looks like there's blog post about the whitepaper [1] which is a bit more
informative without reading the PDF, and this was already discussed [2] via an
arstechnica article.

[1]
[https://community.rapid7.com/community/infosec/blog/2013/01/...](https://community.rapid7.com/community/infosec/blog/2013/01/29/security-
flaws-in-universal-plug-and-play-unplug-dont-play)

[2] <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5137353>

